# P155/ 80 13 >> under $200 NEW



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I received an email with a promotion code to help homiez out for xmas : Feel free to break into song -- because we're giving you the gift of $40 off any set of 4 tires! Just enter coupon code *12DAYS *at checkout to save instantly on top tire brands like Michelin, Goodyear, General, Bridgestone, and many more. Tires may seem like an unusual holiday gift. But they're one of the most important pieces of safely equipment in your car, so giving the gift of tires really says, "I care about you." Plus, with TireBuyer you always get fast, FREE delivery, right to an installer you choose (or your home). Other tire sites charge hundreds for delivery. So don't miss out - shop now and save $40 instantly! This offer is only available at TireBuyer.com, and ends *Friday, December 21*[SUP]st[/SUP]. Don't miss out! ​


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*Just checked it out on my account with them,comes out to $218.37 after taxes,free shipping. Uniroyal Tiger Paws.
Good lookin' out*:thumbsup:
*Saul
*


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> *Just checked it out on my account with them,comes out to $218.37 after taxes,free shipping. Uniroyal Tiger Paws.
> Good lookin' out*:thumbsup:
> *Saul
> *


Orale! :h5: I did some research and if you type *gift40 *after the 1st code you get another $40 off total $80.. I just placed an order and shipped to me was $172.39 w/ tax 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

maximus63 said:


> Orale! :h5: I did some research and if you type *gift40 *after the 1st code you get another $40 off total $80.. I just placed an order and shipped to me was $172.39 w/ tax
> Good luck to everyone


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*Damn I tried using both codes bro,but it said "invalid code" lol *


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

"DealsPlus40" gives you another 40 bones off. $116.20 before taxes for 4 of em...


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

They dont ship to ur house can u pick up only or u have to instal


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> They dont ship to ur house can u pick up only or u have to instal


Yes they do. Ive bought 2 sets from them in the past


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

sixo said:


> "DealsPlus40" gives you another 40 bones off. $116.20 before taxes for 4 of em...


Thanks homie - I tried it and it worked ! Bought another set and it was $132.39 
Shipped to my crib!! Appreciate it !!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> Thanks homie - I tried it and it worked ! Bought another set and it was $132.39
> Shipped to my crib!! Appreciate it !!


how are you putting in the codes? 1 at a time or all at once? also does it show the discount immediately or not till the transaction is completed? im trying but the amount is not changing


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> how are you putting in the codes? 1 at a time or all at once? also does it show the discount immediately or not till the transaction is completed? im trying but the amount is not changing


Same question here,not working for me. Thanks.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> how are you putting in the codes? 1 at a time or all at once? also does it show the discount immediately or not till the transaction is completed? im trying but the amount is not changing


Orale- start with 1st code then it will deduct $40. This is done after you check out cart. So then after the 1st code is applied the window of code will appear again. Add second then third code. Now you will not see the discount till AFTER you add your creditC. #
Hope I helped ??


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

sixo said:


> "DealsPlus40" gives you another 40 bones off. $116.20 before taxes for 4 of em...


How Did You Get This Price?


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

maximus63 said:


> Orale! :h5: I did some research and if you type *gift40 *after the 1st code you get another $40 off total $80.. I just placed an order and shipped to me was $172.39 w/ tax
> Good luck to everyone


*Whats The First Code, Second, Then Third you punch in? Thanx For The Help.*


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Ordered my set $52 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Worked for me.:thumbsup: Thanks fellas


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> Orale- start with 1st code then it will deduct $40. This is done after you check out cart. So then after the 1st code is applied the window of code will appear again. Add second then third code. Now you will not see the discount till AFTER you add your creditC. #
> Hope I helped ??


Got it. Im gna try now. Thx


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

king debo said:


> Ordered my set $52 shipped :thumbsup:


What codes did you use.

Cause 12days don't work


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

king debo said:


> Ordered my set $52 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

12 days don't work.


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> 12 days don't work.


Didnt work for me either.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you need a acct for 12 days to work?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yea 12 days not working to u have Other code ?


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*I got GIFT40 & DEALSPLUS40 to work,just ordered mine. $178 free shipping 1-3 DAYS to my pad in AZ.*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> *I got GIFT40 & DEALSPLUS40 to work,just ordered mine. $178 free shipping 1-3 DAYS to my pad in AZ.*


Thank u got a set


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> Thank u got a set


:thumbsup:


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

"12DAYS" doesnt seem to work anymore, but the other two codes are still good for $80 off.
after adding 4 tires to your shopping cart, (click on the link to the shopping cart if youre not already on that page) you will see a box where you can enter the coupon codes under your subtotal. after entering the codes ONE AT A TIME, click the 'apply' button and your discount should appear immediately. do this once for each code. you will not need to sign in or create an account in order to see the discounts. if anyone cares to call tirebuyers customer service and ask about the '12DAYS' code, mention that the code is said to be valid until the 21st of this month. id say giving them a call is definitely worth the chance to save another $40 ($120 total) on a set of tires.
anyone who calls should report back here with whatever info they give you, and anyone else who feels like scouring the web for additional codes please post them up! :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

"RetailMeNot40" will save you another $40 ,my total came out to $116.20 before taxes:biggrin:the code is good through 12-31-12


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

$139.39 to my door:naughty:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How does one even know about these codes where do you even find these codes


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

^ either be on a mailing list or sift through google


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

just ordered mine 139.39 to my door


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

get another 40.00 off with code "DefinitiveDeals40 " 


96.30 delivered ...not bad


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


> get another 40.00 off with code "DefinitiveDeals40 "
> 
> 
> 96.30 delivered ...not bad


Glad you posted this one. I was about to order then entered it this one for a total of $76.20


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

gonna order a few sets !!!!


Wicked Wayz said:


> Glad you posted this one. I was about to order then entered it this one for a total of $76.20


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


> gonna order a few sets !!!!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


> get another 40.00 off with code "DefinitiveDeals40 "
> 
> 
> 96.30 delivered ...not bad


Yup, Thanks all :h5: .. $99.39 shipped to my door with the 4 codes :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)

maximus63 said:


> I received an email with a promotion code to help homiez out for xmas : Feel free to break into song -- because we're giving you the gift of $40 off any set of 4 tires! Just enter coupon code *12DAYS *at checkout to save instantly on top tire brands like Michelin, Goodyear, General, Bridgestone, and many more. Tires may seem like an unusual holiday gift. But they're one of the most important pieces of safely equipment in your car, so giving the gift of tires really says, "I care about you." Plus, with TireBuyer you always get fast, FREE delivery, right to an installer you choose (or your home). Other tire sites charge hundreds for delivery. So don't miss out - shop now and save $40 instantly! This offer is only available at TireBuyer.com, and ends *Friday, December 21*[SUP]st[/SUP]. Don't miss out! ​




YEZZIR!!! Just got my set, shipped to the door for $97.43 :guns: Thanks for all the codes fellaz. Goodlookin' out JBizzle for the text. 

CODES USED: 
*dealsplus40 gift40 retailmenot40 definitivedeals40*


----------



## PANGIE CARLO (Feb 23, 2010)

JB45 said:


> Yup, Thanks all :h5: .. $99.39 shipped to my door with the 4 codes :thumbsup: :x:



Good lookin out bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

just ordered another set 99.39 :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

rollin 72 monte said:


> just ordered another set 99.39 :thumbsup:


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

PANGIE CARLO said:


> Good lookin out bro!! :thumbsup:


:rant:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

now that ive orderd 6 set ill be nice and share

offers40
couponcabin40
ebates40
shopathome40
goodsearch40
couponrefund40
fatwallet40


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

$51.97 to my door for a set


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

so you used all those coupons at once shit how much are you getting back hahahahaah:roflmao:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

couldnt use em on all on the 13s

but got my 13s for $59 to the do04 and a couple sets of 24s for $190 to the door


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

I attempted to purchase some last night but, the discounts were not kicking in and i had to pay $80.00 to a local tire dealer..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

looks like some of the codes are not working anymore .......:facepalm:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Not working no more lol fuck


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

tire buyer finnaly caught on ...lol


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

only code working now is gift40


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah I called and she said they got screwed on a bunch of codes, people that ordered early got lucky, hopefully they don't cancel those orders.


----------



## El Enemigo (Jan 20, 2011)

I got mine for 36.20


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

El Enemigo said:


> I got mine for 36.20


Wow lol


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

damm now only one code works now gift 40


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

lmao im glad i ordered 10 sets yesterday. bitchin.:roflmao:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

rollin 72 monte said:


> just ordered another set 99.39 :thumbsup:


checked the status on this order and its been shipped already should have them by 12-13-12 :h5:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Damn. Some got hooked up like a mofo. So how much r the guys with the extra sets gonna charge for em when they get them ?


Think I got 1 set. Would like at least 1 more. Just for my rides


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

That's websites down :banghead:


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

Got Mine In Today


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

I got one set in today. Fast shipping.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep website down... They know they F up.... Wish I was able to get some.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Its back up


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL


----------



## NoCashDuece (May 23, 2011)

Ordered Mon, got em today. Good deal


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Damn no more fellas it down.


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone had a set dropped off yet?


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Hell ya i did today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ill buy one of them 100 dollar sets yall scored for 140....


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Got a email saying my orders have been cancelled. Guess we will see.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Got a email saying my orders have been cancelled. Guess we will see.


X2 me too..lol I knw they would catchit


We are currently offering a promotion for $40 off a set of 4 tires. This coupon cannot be combined with other discounts, so unfortunately we’re unable to process any orders with multiple discount codes. Your orders have been cancelled. If you would like to place a new order, please call us at *866-961-8668*. We’ll be happy to apply the $40 discount to your new order.
We apologize for any inconvenience. 
Thank you,
TireBuyer.com Customer Service


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lmao..
They gone be issue n hella credits back now


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Thing is, mine show to have shipped and will be here tomorrow.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Thing is, mine show to have shipped and will be here tomorrow.


yea yea same here hmmm..wtf:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Me to.:thumbsdown:


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Thing is, mine show to have shipped and will be here tomorrow.


*Same here,just checked the fed-ex tracker. Says the shipment is in PHX and will be delivered tomorrow.I got $80 off my set. We'll see if they come in.*:dunno:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I bought 6 sets and used $1200 worth of coupon


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> I bought 6 sets and used $1200 worth of coupon


Did u get the 6 set ?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Won't know til tomorrow.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Got a email saying my orders have been cancelled. Guess we will see.


X3. Was $144 shipped in the receipt yesterday and got that same email canceling today.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Ima be pissed if they say i have to send mine back or get charged the full price


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

There's no way the can make you send em back. This is their fuck up. Nothing we did was "against the rules"


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

63lowlow said:


> Ima be pissed if they say i have to send mine back or get charged the full price


How much set did u get ?


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Just one set today. They cant say there gunna charge more to my card?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

mine were delivered today but I also got a email saying the order was canceled. Hopefully they dont charge my card.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

I was gunna use a damn prepaid card too.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

63lowlow said:


> Just one set today. They cant say there gunna charge more to my card?


Nope


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

lulz everybodies shit getting cancelled... we would have bankrupt these fuckers if all these orders actually went through. anybody whose actually received tires or a 'shipped' status post how much you got em shipped for and how many sets so we'll know if 2 or 3 coupons would have worked instead of 8 coupons at a time


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

I got my set today for 27.00


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

63lowlow said:


> I got my set today for 27.00


Wtf???.

Pics or it nvr happen


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Everyone has there order number and the card was charged for the cost of that number. They cant charge more for their fuck up. That would be like selling something on ebay and not going for what you wanted. Then telling the buyer u want more money.


----------



## El Enemigo (Jan 20, 2011)

I got an email at 2 pm saying my order got shipped n 630 I got a email saying it was only 40 bucks off n if I would like to place an order to call them. I just tracked them n it say they r on the way. Should b here Friday


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Wtf???.
> 
> Pics or it nvr happen


2x


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

haha the total was 227.00 and i did 5 codes.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

the 13s i got the total was like 49.00


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck yall lucky ma fucks 

Why didnt yall tell me? shit lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

63lowlow said:


>


Fuck now thats a deal lol


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

7 dollars plus 10 for tax. what teh fuck. they paid 50 to ship them


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Somebody gettin fired over that shit


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

wish I found this shit sooner haha, I woulda had to put the christmas tree on my tire stacks


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

i wonder how many other sites that shit works on


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Man i just tried lookin that shit up. I NEED a few sets. I would sell those mother fuckers on craigslist


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

My order was cancelled. Placed it last night and got email around 6pm say was cancelled and I couldn't use any promo codes w/ the one they're offering. Going to call and argue w/them. Hopefully I could win!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

rollin 72 monte said:


> checked the status on this order and its been shipped already should have them by 12-13-12 :h5:


one of my orders got cancelled but the other should be here 12-13-12 so ill wait and see if it shows up


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Tigerpaws are some ugly ass tires but damn for these prices u just cant complain :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

rollin 72 monte said:


> one of my orders got cancelled but the other should be here 12-13-12 so ill wait and see if it shows up


Yep, anyone who got theres already are in the green.. mines were on d truck for delivery "*Today*" but when I tracked em
all the packages were on hold an are being returned to d shipper
Called TB an dude said they got fucked on a bunch but are canceling alot orders an having em pulled outta freight an returned however he also said that theres nothing they can do to those who already received there orders..
So some yall nigg's jus lucked out!!!!!!!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yep, anyone who got theres already are in the green.. mines were on d truck for delivery "*Today*" but when I tracked em
> all the packages were on hold an are being returned to d shipper
> Called TB an dude said they got fucked on a bunch but are canceling alot orders an having em pulled outta freight an returned however he also said that theres nothing they can do to those who already received there orders..
> So some yall nigg's jus lucked out!!!!!!![/QUOT
> ...


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Damnit, my other order says the same shit.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

i just called them, they are calling fedex right now to un-reverse my order.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

How? Mine are on the truck for delivery as of an hour ago. But no updates beyond that.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Whhooohoo i got one set today the other one got canceled


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you need to sign when they show up with a live them at your door?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

This is what i sent back to them after they canceled my orders ................

To who it may concern at Tirebuyer.com 


After spending a while on your website yesterday and looking for where it written about using multiple discount codes and not finding anything . I believe my orders should be valid . I called customer service this morning to ask them to explain why and they told me the same thing about your policy ? If the policy is written i would abide by it but since its not this is your companys mistake .I am a business man and if i make a mistake I own up to it and take care of the customer no matter the cost . Please let me know what your company is willing to do ?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

There not going to take care of it but will see


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Got my tires today


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

im gunna send that email to them too if mine dont come haha.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Well Dammitt they tried to deliver mine but no one was there to sign for em.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Haa hah * nelson from simpsons voice*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Got one set one got Canceled


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*Been checking my e-mail,nothing from TB and the Fed- Ex tracker says they have been in transit since almost since 5 this morning. I got a $80 discount on them,damn I hope they don't get called back.*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA said:


> *Been checking my e-mail,nothing from TB and the Fed- Ex tracker says they have been in transit since almost since 5 this morning. I got a $80 discount on them,damn I hope they don't get called back.*


I think ur good the one that got cancel wen i trak it told me like at 8am


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

How many sets did you get


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> How many sets did you get


*Just 1 set bro.*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

U will get it


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

*They finally got here!*:h5: *N**ow their ready for the 88 spoke Daytons. The 95 Big Body should be hittin' the calle's soon.
*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Someones getting canned just in time for xmas


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i had a 20 minute conversation with one of the managers from tirebuyr ....he basically said there was nothing they would or could do ....i explained to him as a business owner that if i fuck up and it costs me money i own up to my mistakes and take care of the customer regardless .....i also stated no where on his web site does it say multiple discounts can be used ...also told him a few people i know got the tires for simular pricing ..

at this point i was getting pissed ..i told him since the money was pulled out of my account they should honor the sale ...and if the money never left my account i would not be tripping on it .....i said at this point its all principle and not about the money ...I asked him for the ceo's email address so i could write and email to him ...dude wouldnt give it to me and said nothing can be done ....i say bullshit ....i called the parent compnay ATD and got the email address ...gonna write a nice letter tommarrow morning


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

lone star said:


> Someones getting canned just in time for xmas


*Well lets hope not. We did nothing illegal,but now they know to regulate their web site when it comes to giving discounts. Shit if someone opens up a bag full of money and doesn't say how much I can or can't take,you better believe I'm gonna grab all I can. In this case it was $80 bucks,lol. *
*​Saul*


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

D-Cheeze said:


> i had a 20 minute conversation with one of the managers from tirebuyr ....he basically said there was nothing they would or could do ....i explained to him as a business owner that if i fuck up and it costs me money i own up to my mistakes and take care of the customer regardless .....i also stated no where on his web site does it say multiple discounts can be used ...also told him a few people i know got the tires for simular pricing ..
> 
> at this point i was getting pissed ..i told him since the money was pulled out of my account they should honor the sale ...and if the money never left my account i would not be tripping on it .....i said at this point its all principle and not about the money ...I asked him for the ceo's email address so i could write and email to him ...dude wouldnt give it to me and said nothing can be done ....i say bullshit ....i called the parent compnay ATD and got the email address ...gonna write a nice letter tommarrow morning


:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

THIS SUCKS ONLY ONE CODE WORKS:banghead:


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Got one set and to got stopped intransit. DAMN


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Yo i just checked my tracking number again and now it says on schedule out for delivery!


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

sent me 2 incomplete sets out of the 5 i ordered. called there right now and asked them whats up. dude told me to call back tomorrow morning and talk to the manager about it. said thats all he could say. so now im sitting here with two sets of 3 tires :\


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

I think i only have one set of 2 damn tires coming. Il sell emto u of thats all there gunna let me get


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

na i got more than just 13s. the ones i recieved today are performance tires in 15". they didnt send any of the 13s i ordered


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn, it says on my tracking that theres 2 pieces, and my 14s i got said 4. Are the 13s shipped 2 together?


----------



## ATOMIC DOGG CONECTA (Jun 14, 2012)

63lowlow said:


> Damn, it says on my tracking that theres 2 pieces, and my 14s i got said 4. Are the 13s shipped 2 together?[/QUOTE
> *My tracking said 1 piece also,but I got all 4 13's bro. *


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

lol yall still lucky

complainin cuz you only stole one set hahahaha yall crazy. Ill take em


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

didnt get anywhere with customer service so i went ahead and filed a complaint with the BBB. they need to man up to their mistake and honor the orders


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

I called tb earlier and got some ***** and he was like " you didnt request this return to sender? Ok il call fedex and have them reverse it" haha. Guess i just got lucky.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Ahhwataday said:


> lol yall still lucky
> 
> complainin cuz you only stole one set hahahaha yall crazy. Ill take em


ight 200 shipped


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

IF ANY ONE HAS 1 OR 2 TIRES FOR SALE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Just go in to tirebuyer and hand em a piece of paper with all those codes on it and say you want the discount lmao. There in IL.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

i received 2 e-mails saying my ordered has been "cancelled":rant::rofl:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> i had a 20 minute conversation with one of the managers from tirebuyr ....he basically said there was nothing they would or could do ....i explained to him as a business owner that if i fuck up and it costs me money i own up to my mistakes and take care of the customer regardless .....i also stated no where on his web site does it say multiple discounts can be used ...also told him a few people i know got the tires for simular pricing ..
> 
> at this point i was getting pissed ..i told him since the money was pulled out of my account they should honor the sale ...and if the money never left my account i would not be tripping on it .....i said at this point its all principle and not about the money ...I asked him for the ceo's email address so i could write and email to him ...dude wouldnt give it to me and said nothing can be done ....i say bullshit ....i called the parent compnay ATD and got the email address ...gonna write a nice letter tommarrow morning


Post up the email so we can complain too


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Individuals502 said:


> didnt get anywhere with customer service so i went ahead and filed a complaint with the BBB. they need to man up to their mistake and honor the orders


Daaaaaamn. Tell them to give you your order and take the rest out of the person that fucked up paycheck



63lowlow said:


> ight 200 shipped


come on man, $80, you got hooked up so hook me up hahahah.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

Shiit i need to call and bitch again, the retards reversed my shit after they fixed it haha.


----------



## 63lowlow (Sep 23, 2012)

There not going to let me get mine damnit.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

One set


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

just got off the phone again with these dudes and they tried to give me that whole 'the coupons werent meant to be used this way' spiel, so i hit em with 'i didnt breach any security or circumvent any of your website coding or any steps of the ordering process, so my orders should be valid' dude put me on hold then came back and said 'youre right, it was a problem on our end. let me talk to my manager about this and give you a call back'.
then he hits me back and says the two orders that got partially shipped, the ones that ive been charged for, are gonna be valid and theyre gonna send me the missing tires to fulfill those orders. but the ones that havent shipped and are still only temp charges have been cancelled, and the temp charges will go away in a day or two.
dude said all this stuff was coding that should have been written into the site but wasnt, and as soon as they figured out what was going on they had their software guys patch it up. i told him as long as i get what i was charged for i really dont have too much room to complain about anything else. 
so for the guys who have been officially charged for tires, theres a little ammo for your fight. anybody else who only has temp charges will most likely end up with cancelled orders like the rest of mine were.
and i still didnt get any 13s :happysad:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn u guys took full advantage of someones fuck up. But now to start fighting and emailing and shit is a bit much. Let it die. 
Enjoy your junk ass ugly snow tires :roflmao:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

Fuck it atleast i got my 6 llantas. Bootihehee


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ANYONE HAVE 1 OR TWO TIRES THEY WANNA SELL??


----------

